# Very Pretty Atlas 618 Refurb for sale in Dallas!  Look at this!



## itsme_Bernie (May 6, 2013)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/tls/3655044546.html

He has videos of it running too


Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 9, 2013)

I would be afraid to use it!  I think I like things a little dinged up,so I don't have to worry so much- or maybe I should just chill out hah hah!


Bernie


----------



## AR1911 (May 11, 2013)

That's just a few miles from me.  It's been up for over 6 weeks with no sale.
I've never seen a 618 bring that kind of money.
But it's sure nice!


----------



## atlas user (May 12, 2013)

I think that has been for sale for a while.  Remember looking at videos of that lathe while looking for ideas on how to set mine up.


----------

